# Plants dieing...



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I have been having this problem for a wile... well what is causing it.....










and what type of plants are thease there wicked...
































im talking about the stuff on the top they get up and i really like them just dont know what they are...


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

not an expert by any means on plants, but i just got some new equipment a little bit ago. If you have the money, get a CO2 system, set that up, buy all the flourish bottles, add them as the instructions say & make sure you have the according light. Other than that... i have nothing for ya.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

LOL i have 2 DIY systems on the tank there is alot of Co2 and i have tons of light UV and a plant light ....


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Looks like you have a Hygrophila of some sort in there, and a Cabomba as well.. that is all I can make out.
How much light do you have, and what are your water params? (nitrate, phosphate, pH)

what ferts do you dose?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I do believe PH is incorrect because it it's not, then that is a huge problem lol
PH








nit








amo


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

Captive Herps said:


> LOL i have 2 DIY systems on the tank there is alot of Co2 and i have tons of light UV and a plant light ....


k well, if you're gonna make me look stupid and laugh when i say i don't know MUCH about live plants, i just shot out the basics. Looks like im not trying to help you again.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

dalyhawk said:


> LOL i have 2 DIY systems on the tank there is alot of Co2 and i have tons of light UV and a plant light ....


k well, if you're gonna make me look stupid and laugh when i say i don't know MUCH about live plants, i just shot out the basics. Looks like im not trying to help you again.
[/quote]

LOL i said "LOL" because after i made the tread i knew i forgot somthin to add lol and it was my PH AMO NIT, and i have 2 Co2 systems on the tank... i was not making fun of you lol and one word that makes me like WTF you said "AGAIN"?? im sorry im not making fun of you, dude if i knew somthin id not be posting you know more than i do....


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

Captive Herps said:


> LOL i have 2 DIY systems on the tank there is alot of Co2 and i have tons of light UV and a plant light ....


k well, if you're gonna make me look stupid and laugh when i say i don't know MUCH about live plants, i just shot out the basics. Looks like im not trying to help you again.
[/quote]

LOL i said "LOL" because after i made the tread i knew i forgot somthin to add lol and it was my PH AMO NIT, and i have 2 Co2 systems on the tank... i was not making fun of you lol and one word that makes me like WTF you said "AGAIN"?? im sorry im not making fun of you, dude if i knew somthin id not be posting you know more than i do....
[/quote]

Understandable. I said "again" because i was offended and i "tried" to help you when i first posted. How do i know what your experience on a planted tank is? I don't... I still don't know some things about this hobby, hence i still ask questions about random things i'm not 100% sure on. Offense not taken now.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Dude, i have a LD on comprehention sp,







so mind how you read things.... ( im not that mean) " id rather fight then talk sh*t."


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

looks like you parameters are high.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Sorry it took me a while to get back here my friend









Looks like you definetly need to figure out why your pH is spiking..
Any crushed coral or shells in there?
The ammonia might be bad for your fish, but the plants should like it lol

With 2 DIY CO2 thinggys on your tank, you should be getting a lower pH if 
it was working properly.. are they still fizzing? If so, are you diffusing it into your water somehow?
Do you dose anything in the tank?
And what is your nitrate and phosphate levels?
The 2 are very very important to be maintained at their proper levels. Looks like your new growth is a bit pale too, so that indicates a lack of iron


----------



## j66213b (Jul 29, 2006)

how big of tank and wattage on lights? ah and what kind of output do your lights have......

when I used a DIY yeast system i hooked it up to splitter controll valve so i would just bleed off co2 at night so it wouldnt mess w/ the ph but if your ph is that high i would be worried that your diffuser isn't working usually best to put the diffuser under a power head also try and cut back on surface adgitation this will keep more co2 in. hit it w/ some flourish excell and make sure the DIY is working right it took me along time to get my mixture down!! but i have 67000k 150 watts on 55g with sand gravel mix w/ substrate and a 11.9lbs co2 bottle and i havent added flourish or ne thing and im getting megga growth in the last 2 weeks and i think i have about doubled my plant pop. so hope this helps!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Wattage and type of bulbs?
By type I mean are they regular florescent or PC's
why are you running UV over the tank?

What are you feeding the plants? or are you feeding them at all?


----------

